# East Shoreline in CT group



## tatijana (Apr 18, 2002)

Mature group is still searching for a DM  or temporary DM in the Groton/New London area for a 3rd Ed D&D.


----------



## tatijana (May 8, 2002)

Also welcome players to contact to keep a list in the area


----------

